# Equipment supplier will not take back CPAP



## debodun (Sep 5, 2014)

I am extremely uncomfortable with the CPAP. I've had it since July 2 and it get more an more distressing with every use. I wake up with headaches, plugged ears and bloated abdomen, it feels lumpy on the sdies of my face when I lie on my pillow, added to the fact it is causing interference on my radio and TV. I contacted the equipment supplier and they said thay can't take it back and, unless I continue to use it every day for at least 6 hours, my insurance will not cover the $3200 a month rental fee. What can I do?


----------



## oldman (Sep 5, 2014)

I think there is a hotline number for Medicare issues with companies. Is anyone aware offhand if this is so? I will check the medicare site, but don't get your hopes up. 

OK, check this out. No promises, but maybe they can give you more information. 
http://www.medicare.gov/claims-and-appeals/file-a-complaint/complaints.html


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't have Medicare yet.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2014)

Can I ask what a CPAP is?


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2014)

Continuous Positive Air Pressure - it's supposed to help people with sleep apnea. See attached photo of mask apparatus. That guy looks about as comfortable as I feel wearing it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you I didn't know..


----------



## Falcon (Sep 5, 2014)

I've heard that you won't get sleep apnea unless you sleep on your back. That's when your mouth opens.

(could be wrong.)


----------



## oldman (Sep 5, 2014)

Can you call your insurance company for some help or guidance?


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2014)

I was thinking of doing that, when I don't mind wasting 30 to 45 minutes waiting on hold.


----------



## oldman (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a call back on my phone that keeps trying the number until a human answers. Maybe your phone system does also.


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2014)

Called equipment supplier twice, insurance company once. Let message with answering service. So far, no call backs. Nobody wants to deal with a return, it seems.


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2014)

debodun said:


> I am extremely uncomfortable with the CPAP. I've had it since July 2 and it get more an more distressing with every use. I wake up with headaches, plugged ears and bloated abdomen, it feels lumpy on the sdies of my face when I lie on my pillow, added to the fact it is causing interference on my radio and TV. I contacted the equipment supplier and they said thay can't take it back and, unless I continue to use it every day for at least 6 hours, my insurance will not cover the $3200 a month rental fee. What can I do?




I just want to be clear on this because I just re-read back over your posts and you wrote that it costs $3200 a month to rent. Is this really correct?


----------



## d0ug (Sep 6, 2014)

Sleep apnea is a scam all animals have sleep apnea and ever person who goes to a sleep lab will be diagnosis with sleep apnea. As the blood level of oxygen gets high you stop breathing and when the CO2 gets high you start. This happen is Dogs ,cats , elephants and humans.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 7, 2014)

Do you have a doctor to talk to??
That CPAP doesnt look right to me at all.


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2014)

oldman said:


> I just want to be clear on this because I just re-read back over your posts and you wrote that it costs $3200 a month to rent. Is this really correct?



That is my understanding.


----------



## oldman (Sep 7, 2014)

debodun said:


> That is my understanding.



WOW!!I thought a person could buy one cheaper than that. Now I know that I wouldn't let up getting hold of someone at the insurance company. They have a huge investment here and if you want to return it, I see no reason that you shouldn't be able to, especially because the machine is a rental. At the most, you may be charged for the mask, but not knowing anything about these machines, I am only guessing. In any event, I would be relentless in getting in touch with someone at the insurance company, or I would tell the medical supplier that they better pick it up, or I will drop it off because I'm not paying for it.


----------



## atwhatcost (Sep 12, 2014)

First, they sell it to you through your insurance. No rentals. Second, you probably can't give the mask back (rather like returning used underwear), but you can give the machine back. Third, the problems you're having isn't the machine, it's the pressure isn't right yet. That's why you need a sleep specialist. They often get it wrong the first time. They're estimating, which isn't an exact science.

And fourth, to Doug, if you don't understand sleep apnea, to preach against it. (They're now saying SIDS might be sleep apnea in babies. Why do you think babies, even animal, suddenly die?) I know my hubby stopped breathing for 30 seconds to 90 seconds often in his sleep. Until he couldn't take my snoring anymore, I was the one who jabbed him, so he'd start breathing again and roll over. The sleep study said he'd stop breathing once a minute, if he slept on his back, and six times an hour in any other position. He was always exhausted. No wonder, not breathing in your sleep stops rest.


----------



## d0ug (Sep 14, 2014)

I probably know as much or more than the doctors who want to take a normal behavior and turn it into a disease. Probably the next machines will be for yawning and blinking. All people who go to a sleep lab will be diagnosis with sleep apnea.


----------

